# View Tesco Credit Card Online



## leahcim (23 Mar 2006)

Hi
I am thinking about switching to the tesco credit card as I find the idea of earning clubcard points as I spend very appealing.

I 've read numerous posts on this site stating that you cannot view your credit card statement online.

I rang tesco support and they said that you can view your online credit card statement if you also setup a tesco savings account and just lodge 1 euro in it.

Has anybody on on this site done this?

regards,
Leahcim


----------



## mimi rogers (23 Mar 2006)

Do Tesco do savings accounts?

Mimi


----------



## ShaneMc (23 Mar 2006)

Hi,

they dont offer savings accounts in Ireland. their phone centre is in the UK. they dont have a clue about Ireland. Ive been considering switching too but after the mess they ve made of my application i've decided not to go near them. When i rang and asked about the procedure for switching so i would avoid double duty the girl didnt have a clue what i was talking about. They are very ignorant too, when they asked me for my postcode i said we didnt use a postcode like they do in Britain so it was Dublin  19 or whatever - she just laughed ! See my other post about how they ignored my instructions on my card application.

In my opinion the points arent worth it!


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Mar 2006)

I have never heard of a Tesco savings account (in Ireland).

Leachim-are you based in Ireland or the UK?

I know that Tesco in the UK offer savings accounts but Tesco Ireland do not.

Note that this site is an Irish site and hence may not be of much use to someone seeking info on UK financial matters.


----------



## leahcim (23 Mar 2006)

I am in Ireland alright.

I told the support person that I was in ireland.

I think I will ring them again and make 100 percent sure they know they are talking about ireland.

I will post again with their response.


----------



## leahcim (23 Mar 2006)

Just got back onto them, they confirmed that you cannot open a savings account from the Republic of Ireland and hence cannot view a credit card statement online.

Oh well they have lost one customer here as I need to be able to view my statement online.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jamjam (1 May 2006)

I am in the process of applying for a tesco cc. Will it be possible to view my transactions online and pay it online?

Thanks a mill


----------



## CCOVICH (2 May 2006)

Jamjam said:
			
		

> I am in the process of applying for a tesco cc. Will it be possible to view my transactions online and pay it online?
> 
> Thanks a mill


 


			
				leahcim said:
			
		

> Just got back onto them, they confirmed that you cannot open a savings account from the Republic of Ireland and hence cannot view a credit card statement online.


----------



## ciaron10 (18 Oct 2007)

how do i check my balance


----------



## GeneralZod (18 Oct 2007)

ciaron10 said:


> how do i check my balance



You ring 1800 555 743 8am - 8pm Monday to Saturday. Options 2, 2.

Most of the time you'll get through to an automated system. Sometimes it will put you through to a queue for an operator, it's a bit flaky.

Despite it being automated (most of the time) the 8am - 8pm Monday to Saturday restriction still applies.

I've never had any problems with them of a nature not already documented on AAM. The extensive discussions on AAM let me know what to expect so I accept the low level of service. It was not a case of false expectations being shattered. E.g. I knew in advance it takes several days for electronic repayments to reach the account.

For me it's worth it for the bonus points.


----------



## fandango1 (19 Oct 2007)

FYI...while you can't view your bill on line, you can use on line banking (AIB anyway, can't be sure about others) to pay your bill. I have one and the points are great....do your shopping in Dunnes and get Dunnes & Tesco points!!


----------



## GeneralZod (19 Oct 2007)

fandango1 said:


> you can use on line banking (AIB anyway, can't be sure about others) to pay your bill.



Can do it with UB on-line banking too.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dec 2008)

Do Tesco pay the government levy for you?

It seems that they do from their website.


----------



## GeneralZod (22 Dec 2008)

fungus said:


> Do Tesco pay the government levy for you?



No, I don't think so. You have to read that very carefully. They say no annual fee (for the privilege of having one of their cards) and in that they are technically correct even if potentially misleading. 

I've checked my bill for Apr 2008 and it did have the €30 government levy on it.


----------



## DublinTexas (23 Dec 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> No, I don't think so. You have to read that very carefully. They say no annual fee (for the privilege of having one of their cards) and in that they are technically correct even if potentially misleading.
> 
> I've checked my bill for Apr 2008 and it did have the €30 government levy on it.


 
Now i'm all for customer protection but how a statement "no anual fee" can potentially be misleading is really a mystery to me.

Just because we are all used to the outrages indirect taxes our goverment colllects from us every day to equal the goverment tax to an annual fee is one step to far.

There are cards out there that charge an anual fee (for example MBNA's Delta Miles card where you get miles in return for spending).

Tesco for a while had a special on their cards where they would pay the goverment levy for you but IMHO that expired a while ago.


----------



## Conshine (12 May 2009)

ShaneMc said:


> When i rang and asked about the procedure for switching so i would avoid double duty the girl didnt have a clue what i was talking about.


 

If you wish to change from say Halifax to Tesco, how do you ensure that you dont pay the duty twice?


----------



## justsally (12 May 2009)

Conshine said:


> If you wish to change from say Halifax to Tesco, how do you ensure that you dont pay the duty twice?


 
you can request a letter from Halifax confirming payment of duty, and send it to Tesco. (take a copy of it for your records)   Requesting a letter is a common practice.


----------



## Mopsy (14 May 2009)

I recently switched from one credit card co. to another simply because I made more than a minimum payment due by post 4 days before payment due and to my shock/horror my next statement I was charged a late fee of €15-00. I did the switch and I got my statment showing a pence balance owing, which I paid and I AGAIN got another statement showing the stamp duty for 2008/2009 owing. I have no problem paying that, as technically, it is for last year but when I rang AGAIN to close this account, I was informed that I will get another statment in JUNE to pay the 2009/2011 Government Stamp Duty. And I was told, there is nothing I can do. So here I am doing the maths, I am now paying another 30 to the wonderful government that we have for a credit card that WILL and SHOULD have been closed this week for a period of time "going forward" as our Taoiseach would say! So be aware, if anybody out there decides to switch companies, you can still get caught! Bet they don't advertise that when they are trying to sell credit cards. AND I was told, there is nothing I can do!!!!


----------

